# My setup



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Well most of it anyway


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry clever dripper hides timer on grinder it's a super caimano barista, timer to 1/100th of a second, fan in the back titanium burrs very nice grinder.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice coffee corner, some nice kit there!

(Good luck again for tomorrow)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Now my machine is working need to work on my pouring but the wifes breakfast flat white.


----------

